# WDmusic = junk



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

I havent bought anything from WD Music for years. I remember them being junk. But recently they approached me to be a dealer and buy some things. So I ordered some sample items or their "vintage correct" parts.

Junk, just like before.

For instance; WD bought the Kluson name and sells "Kluson" tuners. They are ping tuners. The ones Allparts sells for $15. They are kind of marked Kluson (hard to read) the Kluson stamp isnt even close to the vintage ones they claim these replace. Cheap pot metal with a lousy 14:1 ratio.

Another item: They claim to have a "dead nuts" replica of Fenders Tremolo used in the 50's and 60's. This tremolo is not correct spacing, the block is not steel, the arm cannot even thread into the block due to misalligned holes in the plate and block. The springs and claw are the same cheap Korean junk you see on Indonesion Squiers. So much for "dead nuts"

I called WD on it and got nothing but attitude. Therefore I post this warning. WD had a bad reputation for this kind of thing years ago. Its been at least 10years since I even looked at them. Unfortunately they have not changed.

I guess I should have known better but perhaps this info can save a few of you guys from the trouble if they approach you. 

I can say with all honesty that WD sells misrepresented junk. Its not the first time I've thrown parts in the trash - but the audacity of WD's false advertising really burns me. I guess they rely of people who do not know better. What a poor way to live.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hey thanks man- i had trouble like you long ago, but was planning on trying some of their stuff anyway, figuring they must be better nowadays - was actually thinking about those klusons lol-
thanks for saving me the hassle and headache.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

I bought a WD neck a few years ago, and apart from not coming with a nut, and the fret board egdes were so sharp, you could shve with it, it was actually a pretty nice hunk of wood. Still on my Strat today.

CT.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

WD necks and bodys are made by B Hefner. Do a search for B Hefner and then tell me about the quality. Thankfully, you must have gotten one of the 3 good ones.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Well, for the most part the neck is working as it should. After rolling the board edge, and mounting and cutting a nut, it was a worthwhile improvement, along with the increase in sustain and chime. Looks putry too.

CT.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I've bought tele pickguard from WD, and it doesn't fit (the screws don't line up exactly, makes a "hump" where the pickguard doesn't touch the body)


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

zdogma said:


> I've bought tele pickguard from WD, and it doesn't fit (the screws don't line up exactly, makes a "hump" where the pickguard doesn't touch the body)


yup- same thing years ago- guess they never re-tooled lol.


----------

